# Ass or Boobs?



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> What about the Cherry Cheesecake or Strawberry Shortcake factory??


You'll have to give me directions to these factories. I'm new in town.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You'll have to give me directions to these factories. I'm new in town.


Same address as your lemonade factory. Can get confusing for a lot of guys though. Including me


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Same address as your lemonade factory. Can get confusing for a lot of guys though. Including me


Well I know that at certain times of the month the lemonade factory doubles as a cherry Kool-Aid factory and the workers aren't as nice and it's harder to get in for a tour.

:dry:


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

I find both asses and gentiles to be not overly attractive, at least in the aesthetic sense. 
I mean, of course I could make use of them when attached to a nice body and pleasant personality...

I do like boobs quite a bit though. 
Looking at them under clothes or exposed.
And more...


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, based on the majority of votes in this poll, I'm screwed.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

CaMiMa said:


> Well, based on the majority of votes in this poll, I'm screwed.


In the nice way? :wink::tongue:


I would not worry about it ... I mean everyone has different tastes and, if you want more in a relationship than sex (I'm not judging you if that is all you want, I'm just being more specific because I want to say what I think is accurate and applies), then a person who really cares about how your body looks may not be worth your time from a "romantic" perspective. So, I wouldn't not worry.

And if that post was your way of saying that you have a nice chest, well then nice to meet you :wink::tongue: (and, if it is not your way of saying that it is still equally as nice to meet you ^__^)


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> In the nice way? :wink::tongue:
> 
> 
> I would not worry about it ... I mean everyone has different tastes and, if you want more in a relationship than sex (I'm not judging you if that is all you want, I'm just being more specific because I want to say what I think is accurate and applies), then a person who really cares about how your body looks may not be worth your time from a "romantic" perspective. So, I wouldn't not worry.
> ...


In awesome ways.

I'm not worried, I was just kidding. I come from a country where women are expected to have big, huge asses, and mine was always small. So I always joke about it.

And no one I ever liked complained about it either. The kind of people who would consider a physical trait to be essential for a relationship are also the ones who care more about their bodies than their heads - and with those, I have nothing to talk about. In other words, I couldn't be attracted to them. 

No, the post wasn't meant to imply that I have nice boobs, but they do fill my bras nicely, thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Intelligence and respect. whats up with this thread?


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> Intelligence and respect. whats up with this thread?


Quantifying people's physical preferences. Isn't it obvious? 



Why do people keep confusing the thread's topic with "What do you think a woman must have for you to have a relationship"?


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Face first. Other features are just attraction multipliers.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Ass.

Nice butt > Nice boobs

Bony butt < No boobs

Simple logic.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

CaMiMa said:


> Quantifying people's physical preferences. Isn't it obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep confusing the thread's topic with "What do you think a woman must have for you to have a relationship"?


i think people are weird if they compare boobs and butts. sorry youre shallow.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> i think people are weird if they compare boobs and butts. sorry youre shallow.


Hahahaha. 

You're so smart. You figured that out just based on these posts? Wow. Just wow. You should give me your number, we should totally hang out.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> i think people are weird if they compare boobs and butts. sorry youre shallow.


Well I think people are weird if they _don't_ compare boobs and butts. Sorry you're shallow.

Why are you even in this thread? To tell people how shallow they are?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I think most guys would want a girl that has both. Not necessarily big, but I'd be concerned if there was a void space where a buttocks and chest should be.


----------



## Recom (May 22, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> i think people are weird if they compare boobs and butts. sorry youre shallow.


as far as I'm aware they both are used to represent womens fertility.
[not sure if this is true] I learned that the breast has become more imporant as a visual sign for men, to show womens fertility, when human started to walk upright and the butt wasn't on eye-level anymore. so, butt and breast share the same task of representing fertility, by doing this in a similar form: two hemispherical, mirror-symmetrical halves, made of flesh (and stuff).
so, it's justifiable to compare what people (especially men) prefer (what stimulates more).

don't forget: we are still human beings, that procreate and get stimulated through our senses, like when we see healthfulness and fertility in women, meaning she will have healthy children.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

NameUser said:


> Well I think people are weird if they _don't_ compare boobs and butts. Sorry you're shallow.
> 
> Why are you even in this thread? To tell people how shallow they are?


butts are definitely more useful, they are for sitting on and dancing.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Recom said:


> as far as I'm aware they both are used to represent womens fertility.
> [not sure if this is true] I learned that the breast has become more imporant as a visual sign for men, to show womens fertility, when human started to walk upright and the butt wasn't on eye-level anymore. so, butt and breast share the same task of representing fertility, by doing this in a similar form: two hemispherical, mirror-symmetrical halves, made of flesh (and stuff).
> so, it's justifiable to compare what people (especially men) prefer (what stimulates more).
> 
> don't forget: we are still human beings, that procreate and get stimulated through our senses, like when we see healthfulness and fertility in women, meaning she will have healthy children.


neither is as important as the way a woman moves,walks and carries their personality


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> butts are definitely more useful, they are for sitting on and dancing.


lmao :laughing:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I used to say guys who kept voting boobs were sexually inexperienced or haven't met enough women yet and guys who voted ass really knew what to do in bed 

My theory is guys who like tits more do so because they're visually appealing especially given how most tits guys see are probably covered or from a porn star. 

*There are so many retarded looking tits.* Sure, there's a ton of great ones but I haven't seen many retarded looking asses in comparison. Plus girls can work on their bum. If it's a bit bony, they can do squats and at least make it firm and add some muscle to that. Or you can just doggy them so hard their ass is gonna perk up (not a proven theory but try anyway)


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 75-25 in favor of ass. But like another user said, it's the shape that counts.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Tahlain said:


> I find both asses and *gentiles* to be not overly attractive, at least in the aesthetic sense.
> I mean, of course I could make use of them when attached to a nice body and pleasant personality...
> 
> I do like boobs quite a bit though.
> ...


I'm slap happy, because I laughed for a good 2 minutes over this. Now, how do you feel about Jews?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

For some reason, I've always considered the lower body largely "leftovers". No idea why I'm so fond of the upper body (neck, chest, arms, abdomen, back). Genitalia has never done anything for me, either, so I'll go with boobs.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

over the year, I learn to look at a guy's ass (because that is the trend in N. America, apparently... ) and I am surprise by how much you can tell about that guy's life style.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Vellyon said:


> "Which do you prefer: oxygen, or water?"


Woxygen, thank you.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

mrkedi said:


> over the year, I learn to look at a guy's ass (because that is the trend in N. America, apparently... ) and I am surprise by how much you can tell about that guy's life style.


HAHA I swear that happened to me one time. It seems when I workout with heavy weights like squats and deadlift my butt gets big compared to the rest of me (not exactly a guy's goal). I'm now at a point where my pants don't fit right. The butt and thigh area is too tight but the waist is fine. Maybe that's just the results of lifting weights? I don't know. Anyway, I stopped wearing these one pair of paints after this one time I felt like this lady kept staring at my butt! Man that makes me sound weird. But as I was leaving the bathroom I saw the girl looking at me as I was walking away and I thought "I know that look....I do that... wuuuuuutttt" haha. I felt kind of exposed?!?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Breasts. I like drawing them.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Can we have a poll discussing men's body parts now? :dry::tongue:
> 
> edit: if i have neither, does it mean i fail at being a woman? half srs.


No one going to answer this? Awh...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

Jwing24 said:


> HAHA I swear that happened to me one time. It seems when I workout with heavy weights like squats and deadlift my butt gets big compared to the rest of me (not exactly a guy's goal). I'm now at a point where my pants don't fit right. The butt and thigh area is too tight but the waist is fine. Maybe that's just the results of lifting weights? I don't know. Anyway, I stopped wearing these one pair of paints after this one time I felt like this lady kept staring at my butt! Man that makes me sound weird. But as I was leaving the bathroom I saw the girl looking at me as I was walking away and I thought "I know that look....I do that... wuuuuuutttt" haha. I felt kind of exposed?!?


*try to come up with a appropriate respond*
people store muscle and fat in places they do not expect. maybe try to find a way to bulk up the abs? but I do learn to appreciate a good butt and good thigh on a guy over time.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

GoosePeelings said:


> Breasts. I like drawing them.


*I like drawing them too. ESP W/ SUPER BRIGHT PINK NIPPLES.orz*


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> No one going to answer this? Awh...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


What would they be, boobs and ass too? hahahaha


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Can we have a poll discussing men's body parts now? :dry::tongue:
> 
> edit: if i have neither, does it mean i fail at being a woman? half srs.





isingthebodyelectric said:


> No one going to answer this? Awh...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


We could just start talking about it.

So what male body part do you like most?
Penis? Butt? Chest? Tongue? Head (Which one? :tongue? Fingers? Toes? Stomach (<--- A cook's favorite organ :wink::tongue? Neck? Testicles? Hair? Chin? The tenth nose hair from the back on the left nostril? Biceps brachii? Meeps? ...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr. Meepers said:


> We could just start talking about it.
> 
> So what male body part do you like most?
> Penis? Butt? Chest? Tongue? Head (Which one? :tongue? Fingers? Toes? Stomach (<--- A cook's favorite organ :wink::tongue? Neck? Testicles? Hair? Chin? The tenth nose hair from the back on the left nostril? Biceps brachii? Meeps? ...


I meant no one is going to answer my second question there lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I meant no one is going to answer my second question there lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh Okay. Well you are as much woman and as beautiful as you wish to be. Neither your chest nor your booty (Yarrrrrrr :tongue define who you are and if you are an intellectually curious, kind, love, passionate (I mean passionate about something, such as art, standing up for those that could use a helping hand, having a passion for other peoples passions, ... just something) then you are definitely beautiful and women enough for someone like me (I can't speak for others). Anyway, don't let others decide whether you are a "woman" or not, that is for you to define and your are not a "failure" at being a woman ... you are you and that is all you need to be. .... Also, perhaps I will add this, when people get to know someone, the way they see them can change and their physical aesthetics may change, so even if most people think of a woman who has a bigger chest and a bigger butt, you can show them that you are a great woman just as you are.
Does that answer your question? *Hugs* ^__^


----------



## teekhov (Nov 18, 2012)

mrkedi said:


> over the year, I learn to look at a guy's ass (because that is the trend in N. America, apparently... ) and I am surprise by how much you can tell about that guy's life style.


Lol, what is it with guys' assess that are so appealing? I feel like I could run away from them so fast I'd land on Mars. But that reminds me: A guy friend of mine just revealed to me that he has a "firm ass." My reaction: _Da fuq?_ I can't look at him the same way again. He works out a lot, though. Probably the Hulk. So your mention of the relationship between butt and lifestyle just made me laugh, as it made me think of my dork friend.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Ohhhhh Okay. Well you are as much woman and as beautiful as you wish to be. Neither your chest nor your booty (Yarrrrrrr :tongue define who you are and if you are an intellectually curious, kind, love, passionate (I mean passionate about something, such as art, standing up for those that could use a helping hand, having a passion for other peoples passions, ... just something) then you are definitely beautiful and women enough for someone like me (I can't speak for others). Anyway, don't let others decide whether you are a "woman" or not, that is for you to define and your are not a "failure" at being a woman ... you are you and that is all you need to be. .... Also, perhaps I will add this, when people get to know someone, the way they see them can change and their physical aesthetics may change, so even if most people think of a woman who has a bigger chest and a bigger butt, you can show them that you are a great woman just as you are.
> Does that answer your question? *Hugs* ^__^


Yep thanks for that! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

teekhov said:


> Lol, what is it with guys' assess that are so appealing? I feel like I could run away from them so fast I'd land on Mars. But that reminds me: A guy friend of mine just revealed to me that he has a "firm ass." My reaction: _Da fuq?_ I can't look at him the same way again. He works out a lot, though. Probably the Hulk. So your mention of the relationship between butt and lifestyle just made me laugh, as it made me think of my dork friend.


I am not referring a overtly ripped butt like your dork friend flauting about (I am soo sorry you have to go thru that b/c it must be creepy XD), but if person have reasonable exercise on foot (biking, walking, climbing), they will built muscle there over time. Butts and thighs, if a person is a not gym-goer, would be the strongest part of their body unless they specifically train them. Even if that individual is overweight and beyond, they still need to carry muscle there to support them.

I am not a athletic person, but because I spend a chunk of my childhood on feet (and still do b/c I don't have driver licence and I like to walk when it is warm out), I actually have a decent lower body strength (compare to the rest).

Just some of my observation I found overtime (besides it should be nice to sit on... :blushed::ninja. But do run away if it is only a firm butt, and the thigh is weak and sloppy :crazy:


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Boobs for sure, especially considering I have more boobs than I have ass. I'm thinking that if it were the other way around, I'd prefer ass over boobs

Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

teekhov said:


> Lol, what is it with guys' assess that are so appealing? I feel like I could run away from them so fast I'd land on Mars.


That's because you haven't seen mine yet


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

teekhov said:


> Lol, what is it with guys' assess that are so appealing? I feel like I could run away from them so fast I'd land on Mars. But that reminds me: A guy friend of mine just revealed to me that he has a "firm ass." My reaction: _Da fuq?_ I can't look at him the same way again. He works out a lot, though. Probably the Hulk. So your mention of the relationship between butt and lifestyle just made me laugh, as it made me think of my dork friend.



There's not even anything there to look at.

When other women have pointed it out to me , it's usually about the way it ''moves''. On occasion, l have pretended to see what they were talking about and agreed with them.


You know, after l visualized it for a bit l concluded that they may have been alluding to the way it _would_ move...during the act...of seckshual relashuns.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I took an online survey from guys a while ago asking if they would rather date a girl with small boobs but a nice ass or no ass but large boobs. I'm not joking, almost all of them said the former!


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> I took an online survey from guys a while ago asking if they would rather date a girl with small boobs but a nice ass or no ass but large boobs. I'm not joking, almost all of them said the former!


Yeah, at another forum I post at we had a poll like that and the former overwhelmingly won. A member posted his preference for 'a big round ass and mosquito bite boobs' and that was 'thanked' a lot as well.

THEORY TIME. Almost everyone seems to like boobs, but I'm not lying when I'm saying that big breasts are more fetishized in white western countries than let's say, Africa or Latin America, correct?

Could this be because historically, western fashion tended to hide butts (large skirts and dresses), making men refocus their attention to chests? Of course, the chest could've been covered up as well, but 'bumps' would've still been more visible than a butt covered in a shapeless sheet.

Outward love and fetishization of (big) butts seems to be more widespread and accepted now since the 1980s. Can we chalk this up to the mass media popularizing Latin American and African beauty standards in the west?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah, at another forum I post at we had a poll like that and the former overwhelmingly won. A member posted his preference for 'a big round ass and mosquito bite boobs' and that was 'thanked' a lot as well.
> 
> THEORY TIME. Almost everyone seems to like boobs, but I'm not lying when I'm saying that big breasts are more fetishized in white western countries than let's say, Africa or Latin America, correct?
> 
> ...



Even when "embracing" other standards of sexually attractive, they are always weternized before they're accepted in western parts of the world. I mean it's no mystery that in Western Europe, the US, Canada, and, to a lesser degree, Latin America has a Eurocentric beauty standard, as that is our history. Also, worth noting, in this age, adoption of outside beauty norms are often shifted to--whether justified or not--fetish status, so they aren't recognized in the mainstream anyway. That's my very drawn-out way of agreeing with what you said.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Derange At 170 said:


> Outward love and fetishization of (big) butts seems to be more widespread and accepted now since the 1980s. Can we chalk this up to the mass media popularizing Latin American and African beauty standards in the west?


*No. We can chalk this up to Sir-Mix-A-Lot* :tongue:


* *













true story. when I worked at the vets office, I had this co-worker (the ONE guy on the staff) who SERIOUSLY was obsessed with this song and could sing it - word. for . word. Totally desensitized me for the song. Prior to that, not gonna lie, it made me want to barf. :x

still kinda hate the song though. but I'm not as judgmental about it as I used to be in my youth


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

The ass, by far.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Derange At 170 said:


> THEORY TIME. Almost everyone seems to like boobs, but I'm not lying when I'm saying that big breasts are more fetishized in white western countries than let's say, Africa or Latin America, correct?
> 
> Could this be because historically, western fashion tended to hide butts (large skirts and dresses), making men refocus their attention to chests? Of course, the chest could've been covered up as well, but 'bumps' would've still been more visible than a butt covered in a shapeless sheet.
> 
> Outward love and fetishization of (big) butts seems to be more widespread and accepted now since the 1980s. Can we chalk this up to the mass media popularizing Latin American and African beauty standards in the west?



I'm not expert on Native American history, but it may have to do with more tribal cultures or areas of the world were toplessness wasn't taboo like it was in North America. I've read elsewhere that exposure to breasts means they're less likely to be sexualised in the "I can't have them" sense as opposed to a place with strict modesty laws. Just a guess, but could be a start (more familiar with tribal cultures and European history).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I like this chick's attitude, she's a hot little shit in my book.






Also a discussion regarding lesser known breast facts


----------

